# Eyeshadow Organization..



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 16, 2010)

UPDATED 6/15/2010 :: I have depotted ALL my eyeshadows in posts and have them in palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just need maybe one or two colors will update with pictures soon! 

-- my thing is now - i don't know how to color coordinate them! halp! LoL

I have a list of the eyeshadows i have:

This list is of every single eyeshadow i have (all depotted into palettes if they were in pots/quads)

Antiqued
Amber Lights
Blackberry
Bravado
Brown Down
Carbon x2
Chrome Yellow
Cinders
Circa Plum (Pressed Pigment)
Club
Contrast
Coppering
Courage
Cranberry
Creme De Violet
Da Bling
Dark Edge
Deep Truth
Endless Love
Electric sky
Espresso
Expensive Pink
Firecracker
Fresh Approach
Gingersoft
Girlie
Girl Meets Boy
Goldmine
Gorgeous Gold
Greensmoke
Grey Range
Hard to Please
Hepcat
Honest + Tan Pigment (Pressed)
Honey Lust x2
Hot Hot Hot
Humid
Image Maker
Juxt
Modelette
Naked Lunch x2
Next to Nothing
Nocturnelle
Parfait Amour
Pearl of the earth
Photo Realism
Pleasurepurr
Plumdressing
Restless
Retrospeck
Romp
Rondelle
Satin Taupe
Sharp
Shroom
Sketch
Soft brown
Soulsong
Sushi Flower
Swimming
Take Wing
Tease N Teal
Tempting
Tickles
Tilt
Trax
Twinks
Up-Do
Vanilla
Vellum
Velvet moss
Vex
Vibrant Grape
Waft
Well-Plumed

These are the eyeshadows already in palettes/quads:
MAC Delights: 6 Eye/Trend
Gingersoft
Pearl of the Earth
Satin Taupe
Gorgeous Gold
Tease 'N Teal

MAC Suedette:  6 Intense Eyes
Phloof!
With a Twist
Till Daybreak
Nightbird
Smut
Gallant

MAC Quads:

Take Wing Eyes:
Restless
Take Wing
Tickles
Bravada

Photo Realism:
Photo Realism
Fresh Approach
Image Maker
Grey Range

Tempt Me:
Girl Meets Boy
Hard to Please
Modelette
Pleasurepurr

Gentle Fume eyes:
Rondelle
Waft
Gentle Fume
Carbon

Tempting:
Next to Nothing
Tempting
Sharp
Dark Edge

Diana Eyes: 1:
Vex
Up-Do
Endless Love
Soulsong

Well-Plumed Eyes:
Well-Plumed
Shroom
Espresso
Courage

here are some pictures (will need to update these, as i've had to purchase more 15 pan palettes)..





My Brown/Bronze Palette





Highlight/Neutral Palette





Pinks & Pinky Browns lol (need to organize)





Greens (had too many browns lol)





Greys/Silvers/Blacks (Supposed to be my Smokey palette)





Yellows/Golds (the others just didn't have anywhere to put)





Dark Purples





Lighter/Brighter Purples (the dark brown & dark purple - had no where else lol)





Teal/Aqua/Blues (the other two colors had no where else to put)

And a quick shot of how they look like together:




I have just only one blush palette - just a reference on how i will be labeling the palettes once i've got them all color organized.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 16, 2010)

As far as depotting quads, that's a matter of personal preference. Are you less likely to use the eyeshadows if they are in the quads? If so, then perhaps depotting them into a 15 palette is the way to go.

People organize them all differently. I personally like to organize them by color (browns, pinks, purples, highlights, etc). Others like to group them by thing such as neutrals, brights, etc.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 16, 2010)

i kind of like the idea of having them in the 15 palettes (even though in the quads i can see them) but there are too many of the quads they take up way more space.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Mar 17, 2010)

I depot any singles and quads so I can have it all organized... Then again, I'm VERY ocd about it  I keep mine organized by color family in x15 palettes: Reds/Oranges/Yellows, Greens, Teals/Aquas, Blues, Purples, Pinks, Browns, Neutrals, Greys/Silvers, Blacks/Whites and Highlights.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 17, 2010)

i think this is how i want to do mine!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

I love your colors!


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

good lord!  That is awesome!  I'd depot them, organize by color in the big palettes with labels on the lid.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree, I'd depot them and put them in 15 pan palettes by color family. it's so much easier to find what color you want then.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyGirlB* 

 
_I agree, I'd depot them and put them in 15 pan palettes by color family. it's so much easier to find what color you want then._

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've actually done this just recently.. 

i need to update this list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some pictures..


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

amazing list!  I should have a depotting party and fill my palettes!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 14, 2010)

*drools* so pretty


----------



## Susanne (Jul 26, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Jul 30, 2010)

Love how many eyeshadows you have. I think the way most of them are organized now are good. Very awesome collection.


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

Awesome. I love looking at people's eyeshadow palettes.


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

amazing job.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 26, 2011)

wow i love this.  i had no idea there were so many purples.  i only have one purple palette.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2011)

All those beautiful palettes! Nicely organized.


----------

